# Control panel showing battery dead



## teal (Feb 23, 2009)

Happened to look today at the distibution panel on our Cheyyene 634L 2001 and found it not showing battery status plus all circuits dead.Started with leisure battery and found that had 12.65 v, fuse ok. The two fuses in the engine compartment 20 amp which one was broke, replaced that and still nothing coming through . Tested the brown/blue wire which i presume comes from the leisure battery to split charger and again nothing. I have had EHU going for some time and normally the battery is fine. Is it the ecu or the relays,?, i have not got a clue also going away two weeks time would appreciate any advice , thanks.


----------



## colian (May 11, 2005)

Teal,

I do not know if it is of any help but I had a similar problem recently with my Swift, and followed the advise on here of taking off the front of the control panel, disconnect the wires then replace them and hey presto all readings returned to what I had been expecting.

Ian


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi Teal, I belive that you have a Zig control panel, if the battery fuse and the (now) vehicle battery fuse is ok then can I suggest that you check the fridge for operation on 12v wthout the the engine running. If the fridge does work on 12v then the fridge relay under the bonnet may have stuck thus joining the batteries together, which has cause the fuse to blow. When engine is running the operation of the control panel is prevented, which may be the reason why it apears dead.

If you remove one relay at a time then you should be able tell which one is faulty (or not)

I hope the above helps, but if this diagnosis is incorrect then please let us know and we can have another think.

If you need our technical help, please either call us on 01482 678981 or send me a PM and I will ask one of our technical team to give you a call.

Best regards

Ian Sargent


----------



## teal (Feb 23, 2009)

colian said:


> Teal,
> 
> I do not know if it is of any help but I had a similar problem recently with my Swift, and followed the advise on here of taking off the front of the control panel, disconnect the wires then replace them and hey presto all readings returned to what I had been expecting.
> 
> Ian


Hi Ian, today i had another go at my problem. Took off control panel and could not dissconect the white plastic block with all the wires in, also tested the wiring for some 12v and none found.
Panicking now as hope to go to Shepton Mallet show.


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi teal, I have sent you a PM, and I will ring you tomorrow.

Best regards

Ian S


----------



## teal (Feb 23, 2009)

Well thanks to Ian i got it sorted out, he was on the phone to me telling me step by step ( not many out there would do that) and finally it was the loom completely worn away from where the loom comes up into the engine compartment. Not only the battery cable but all four radio speaker wires were nearly fused together. The clip for holding this loom had rusted away so it was proberly swinging around.After fitting it back had a heart stopping moment as control panel still did not move, so went back to leisure battery checked the fuse , and then the control panel worked. Shepton Mallet here we come and thanks again to Ian.


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi Teal, great to hear your up and running, enjoy Shepton Mallet.

If you need us just ask.

Best regards

Ian S


----------

